# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: hersentraningen maken je niet slimmer

## Leontien

Veel braintrainingen beweren dat je er slimmer van wordt. Op Internet kun je duizenden trainingen vinden. Onderzoekers aan de Georgia Institute of Technology wilden wel eens weten of dit werkelijk zo is. 55 studenten deden 20 dagen mee aan een een complexe cognitietraining. 

Het blijkt dat er geen verband is tussen het werkgeheugen en de vloeibare intelligentie. Wat ooit wel werd gedacht, want met dacht dat als het werkgeheugen verbeterd, dat positieve gevolgen voor de vloeibare intelligentie had. Echter was bij het onderzoek duielijk dat in het werkgeheugen wel verbetering was. Je kunt dan denken aan informatie beter bewaren en sneller oproepbaar. Bij vloeibare intelligentie was geen verbetering gevonden. Vloeibare intelligentie houdt in dat je logisch kan denken en problemen kan oplossen in nieuwe situaties.

Wat vind je van dit nieuws?

----------


## Raimun

> Veel braintrainingen beweren dat je er slimmer van wordt. Op Internet kun je duizenden trainingen vinden. Onderzoekers aan de Georgia Institute of Technology wilden wel eens weten of dit werkelijk zo is. 55 studenten deden 20 dagen mee aan een een complexe cognitietraining. 
> 
> Het blijkt dat er geen verband is tussen het werkgeheugen en de vloeibare intelligentie. Wat ooit wel werd gedacht, want met dacht dat als het werkgeheugen verbeterd, dat positieve gevolgen voor de vloeibare intelligentie had. Echter was bij het onderzoek duielijk dat in het werkgeheugen wel verbetering was. Je kunt dan denken aan informatie beter bewaren en sneller oproepbaar. Bij vloeibare intelligentie was geen verbetering gevonden. Vloeibare intelligentie houdt in dat je logisch kan denken en problemen kan oplossen in nieuwe situaties.
> 
> Wat vind je van dit nieuws?


Straffe kost !!...maar niet relevant !!

----------

